# My First Log



## Kafka82 (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi guys ... this is my first log here..hopefully one of a long list to come!

A bit pf background  introduction...Im 32yo my current stats are as follows
weight 80kg
height 172cm
bf 12-13%

Been off cycle since august. Time to grow again .. this time I planning ahead for everything incuding aas, diet and training. I have been training seriously for 5-6 years now and been using AAS in the last year only (2 cycles). Regarding AAS from now on I ll be trying a different approach provided my bloodwork are in check. I'll be switching do different drugs after 6-8 week max for a total then following a cruis/burst approach. Planning to take a break of drugs two times during the year coming.

Now some info about this log  for my forthcoming lean mass cycle which I am planning to run for 8 week.
*
GEAR*
SUS 250 1600mg week for the first 2 week then at 600mg per week
Masteron 400mg per week
NPP 400mg per week
Anastrazole 0.5mg eod
Injections eod / 4 times per week

*Picture before cycle are here *
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/wf5ozt2sxiwlktx/AACqZ1hdkO1jrT6LtzY4rVTla?dl=0

*Diet Plan for the next week is like this (check Week4 Tab):*
https://www.dropbox.com/s/rk47ul203jdy2ah/WEEKLY%20TRACKER.xlsm?dl=0

Diet approach I am going to try is carbs backloading. Im planning to start at 3700 and increase 200kcal to sustain grow hopefully. Im not sure what to do on OFF training days...I removed al peri workout food and reduced carbs after training but kcal drop to 2700 .. do you think this is a sensible approach? Thoights? Also macro on off days will be like 30 carbs 40 pro 30 fat...a bit odd split but for a one 2 day week should be ok. I really want to try to minimise fat gains.

*Training*
For the first 3 week I am trying a multiple frequency approach where large muscle groups will have less frequence (like quads every 7 days) while smaller groups will be trained with higher frequency (arms every 4 days). This will dictate muscle groups assosiaction. Volume is around 20 training set per muscle group but slightly smaller (10-12) for muscle groups that get hit every 4 days.

Cardio will be done once per week on off days (with abs) in a HIIT style..usually bike sprints.

Might run this sequence twice for a total of 6 week and increase intensity across or change program depending how I feel and feedback.
You can see the plan here:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1m243a82x2hvfe/HYPER%20START.xlsx?dl=0


Now it's your turn! Be harsh on your comments as long as they help me grow faster and bigger!!! :action-smiley-064:


----------



## chicken_hawk (Jan 25, 2015)

I like your plan. Everything looks well thought out. 

I will check in from time to time.

Hawk


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 27, 2015)

First day in my program /cycle.

First challange is the carb backloading appraoch. It is the first time I try this and yesterday I struggled to chuck in 450 of carbs just in 2-3 hours. 
My Post workout meals was
35g Whey Protein
5g lycine 
50g maltodextrin

My dinner was
250g Rice
300g sweet potatoes
100g pineapple
150g carrots
150g chickpeas
2 slices of pitta bread

Now really the 250g rice kills me...I felt totally sick after that! The alternative would be to 1) break the carb back loading and have some rice before the workout (like 100g)  2) take part of teh carbs thorugh a liquid carb supplement at dinner.


What do you think?


----------



## ForkLift (Jan 30, 2015)

will def follow this
good luck brother
keep us posted


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello
here is my weekly update:

*GENERAL STATS*
I am up almost for 4 kg or 8lbs . I weight now 84.5 kg. 
Update pics here. Yes I know posing sucks but I was in a rush LOL. I'll try to improve that. Legs development is very 

LEFT PIC BEFORE RIGHT AFTER 1 WEEK
https://www.dropbox.com/s/dcod60socsuqjze/Photo 01-02-2015 15 24 21.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/fdyvue8cu14gv0q/Photo 01-02-2015 15 24 51.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/tma5r4p7yxbfjz1/Photo 01-02-2015 16 24 43.jpg?dl=0

*CHALLANGES*
CarbBakcloading is really a challange for me. Diet wise I really struggled to throw in 450 carbs between PostWorkout and Dinner. That's a two hours window and eating clean carbs seem a mission impossible for me!  My body is not used to at all. First two days I was feeling sick. Hunger now it is increasing and it seems I am able to eat more carbs than at the beginning of the week. I introduced some MK 667 which might help for this. However I think I hit the target number of 450 just yesterday when I had a pizza!


*DIET*
Last week I stayed arounf 3600-3700 kcal per week. Was planning to increase this week by 200kcal but I want my body to take more time to get used to this new regime so I will stay around the same amount...probably increase slightly protein portions before backloading. I 'll tr to hit the 450 carbs more consistently. Let see how it goes. If I still struggle I will abandon the carb backloading and have some carbs before workout.

Here it is the diet plan I followed last week 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/9v7fqu4huanpy4r/WEEKLY TRACKER.pdf?dl=0

If you have any suggestion how to make it easy to ingest 450 carbs in 2 hours let me know!!

*TRAINING*
So far so good. Kept intensity at 70% but really felt all the gear I believe and everything was feeling kind of lighter lol so I will increase intensity this week. You can see my log and template here
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1m243a82x2hvfe/HYPER START.xlsx?dl=0

I was planning to run this template for 3 weeks in total and see how it goes. It is based on training muscle on different frequency. If I get a good feedback might repeat for a total of 6 week and then change. Will see. I want really to widen my lats as you'll see from pics...not impressive. Might introduce some old school pullover instead of the straigh arm pull down.

*GEAR*
Loving the sustanon so far. Had impressive gains and feeling great pump all around. Not sure about the dose of the masteron and NPP. I was meant to run them a 400mg per week so I pin 1 ml of each EOD. But according to this schedule Masteron level are always around 200mg accordinf to the calculator I am using...is this enough or do you think I should increase the dose to 1.2-1.5 EOD?


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello here is my weekly update:

*GENERAL STATS*
Up 2 lb more this week. I already over 10 lbs gain since I started two weeks ago. 
Sorry no pics this week. Decided to update pics every 2 weeks. Also I am getting a lighting kit to make pics more consistent.

*CHALLANGES*
I gave up with the full carb backloading approach - lol. I think it was creting more stressed than other things. So I am keeping the general template regarding diet with the only exception that I start loading carbs before the wo so I am adding more carbs there as pre-wo. This is allowing me to reach my total carbs intake target at 450 grams plus it gives me a better worklout performance. Downside of course will be the risk of more insulin spike at the wrong time...so more risk to get fat. I'll try to tackle this with changes to my cardio routine and will see. I 'll come back to this later.
Other challange it has been the the frontlaoding plus the NPP shots which I think they messed up with my HCT levels leaving me a bit breathless and the some jittert blood pressure issues. I posted this in a different thread and had  a great feedback so I think I am on the right track. 


*DIET*
I managed to stay at the target of 3700kcal last week so it was successful. Introducing carbs pre workout gave a great hand to reach carbs kcal target. I will stick to this plan for the following week and try to increase total kcal on working days to 3900kcal . Macros split stay at around 50% carbs 30% pro 20% fat on training days. 

Here it is the diet plan I followed last week with a breakdown 
https://www.dropbox.com/s/935r80ezw3n76xz/WEEKLY TRACKER.pdf?dl=0



*TRAINING*
Training side all good. Having carbs before workout allowed me easily to increase intensity to 75% on my RM in major lifts. I managed to increase volume as well with added drop sets. 
Cardio I am still adopting a HIIT style approach with bike sprints. Might do 2 times per week If I can manage instead of 1. Maybe 1 session hit style the other steady continuos CV at 130 bpm for 20 mins or so. Might introduce morning cardio on empty stomach - I need to re arrange my day to allow that but I believe it has a good effect on me on burning more fat. 

Any thought on fasted morning cardio?

Training logs here
https://www.dropbox.com/s/r1m243a82x2hvfe/HYPER START.xlsx?dl=0



*GEAR*
As pointed earlier the frontloading was a bit overkill plus had weird reaction to NPP . It seems that made my hematocrit levels worse (normally I have high values near to the upper limit but still in the norm). Also had some jittery blood pressure issues with odd peaks out of norm. I am monitoring it and the average is around 128/70 which is ok. 
I  lowered the frontload to 1100mg pw of sus instead of 1600. Also I switched my NPP and masteron injection to ED schedule instead of EOD. Same weekly dosage. First impression is that have much less side fx and of course this schedule will give more stable values. I will inject sus ED too at 0.4-0.5 per day from now on. This week I introduced some anastrazole at 0.5 mg EOD.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Feb 8, 2015)

I would never claim to be the last word on nutrition, but this is a good read regarding fasted AM cardio: Bodybuilding.com - The Myth Of Cardio Before Breakfast

Regarding Carb backloading, I am not sold on the science, but I do believe it can work as it seams similar to the old "Warrior" Diet. Of the people I know who have tried it, none of them tried to eat as clean as you. I ate whetever the heck I wanted and lost weight. I also did not have a goal...I would eat whatever I craved PRW and PWO, but my goal was losing weight. That being said it was near impossible to eat enough to not lose weight. I don't recommend my method, but why not put some junk in there that is more calorie dense?

Hawk


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 10, 2015)

I tried Am fasted cardio in past and had the impression I had better results than when I was dong PM non fasted cardio. Diet was similar...and yes I could higher intensity when non fasted but for some reason I looked leaner .. maybe there were other varibles that I didnt consider--diet was similar. I think I'll stick to PM cardio for now anyway and see.

Regarding eating clean...well I am definitely not losing weight!!! Actually my abs definition is slightly going....I am not sure - but regardless of Kiefer principles - it seems my body is not good at eating 2500 kcal in 2-3 hours and not converting them in fat lol . Jokes apart of course I am pushing this phase t grow as much as possible - so wasn't expecting to lean out although was hoping to retain the definition I had.. I will assess at the end of the week what do in terms of carbs timing/intake. 

On a different note I am still trying to learn what's the best volume to train my arms - I am starting to believe they are very fast twitched - had great response from my legs and chest in terms of size...
I am alternating high/low volume days for arms and training 3-4 days a week.
Low volume looks like 9 sets for biceps and 12 for triceps
High volume has added drop sets so 11-14 sets for bicep 15-18 for triceps
On low volume days i try to increase weight. Reps scheme is usually one exercise with 8 reps , then another with 10-12 and a different one with 12-15 reps. 

I get good pump after training but gnerally growth is slower compared to legs pr chest. Similar situation for Delts.


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 12, 2015)

right a quick update before next full update on sunday as usual.

Im on regime with sus at 800pw pinning 0.45ml ed. It's been 10 days I am also running anastrazole at 0.5mg  eod. 

I have like the impression that since I stopped the frontloading and started the AI my muscle are less fuller...maybe less water? 
Im in week 3 now and 10 days ago I looked bigger...weight seems alright though. This is noticeable especially on my arms. I am wondering if I should stop the anastrazole and rely just on the masteron. After all I am not planning to run this cycle for long max 8 week but most likely 6 as I will switch to other compounds.

Any thoughts guys?

I ll post pic on sunday anyway


----------



## Kafka82 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hello here is my weekly update - missed last week as was away 

GENERAL STATS
Weight is up even though is is flattening - now have just completed week 4 of my cycle/program. My current weight is 89kg so I up almost 10kg since I started 4 week ago. I know there might be some water around but I think I had some farily good gains so far. BF seems stable at 12-13% now.*
Pics update is here
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/o0gumffxifh2aud/AABEPac8oaXnxs9ZVxQOS_Iua?dl=0

Planning to stay on this kind of program /cycle for another 3 week and probably move on to a cycle to improve my lean mass or drop my BF around or below 10%

CHALLANGES

Quite happy with legs and back development. Chest as well. It seems I am also starting to lean out a bit now probably because I am increasing calories in small amount every week.

Not entirely happy with bicep development as I pointed out previously - I am still trying to figure out what's the best way to train them based on type of muscle fibres. Sofar I have usually done 3 exercises 3 sets each with varying reps scheme like 1 ex with 8 , 1ex with 10 and 1 one with 12. Didn't get much increased sets to 4 and added drop sets. Better pump but growth very flat. I wonder now if should change *to more strength based approach like 5x7 and combining with some 3x12.

Triceps slightly better probably due higher volume.



DIET
Last week I have been averaging 3900 kcal per week on training days. This week want to raise to 4100 or higher. Might increase calories on non training days to 2900-3000kcal. I drafted a new training plan for the next 3 week and will have 1 day rest a week for cardio only .
This is the diet plan I followed last week. Have to say putting carbs before training it didnt affect much my body composition negatively. I was trying to follow a carbs back loading approach ... it still seem I am getting benefit.

This week I am increasing total carbs to around 500g per day.*



TRAINING

In the last 4 week for those who are interested I followed an approach to train different muscles with varying frequency. Typically smaller groups every 3-4 days and larger every 7.
usually 2 /3days on 1 off. Strength is up as well by 10% overall since I started 4 weeks ago.

I want to be a bit more extreme and increase frequency for all muscle groups apart from legs which I will be training every 7 days. Chest back arms will be trained 2 times per week on average. Delts even more - I will be targetting different muscles (like front rear or side delts).

So I will be alternating two different training routines every week like Chest 1 and Chest 2 etc.. with different exercises hitting different angle of the target muscle.*

I will be incorporating drop sets consistently - I am adopting a BPak drop set style which he calls NOS and NOS-X. Have you tried? Basically NOS are standard drop sets and NOS-x are drop sets with stretching of muscles of 20-30 sec at the last rep of each drop set. In the last rep of lat drop set you do an isometric hold instead.*

And I will be incorporating isometric holds for arms too together with some more strength training to see if it suite better my biceps fibers.*


Training template here - no logs yet but you can see updated exercises list in the EX LIST tab.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/x2j675u8bux5e3g/HYPER START2.xlsm?dl=0



GEAR

I am starting to think after 4 week my body is adapting to the current gear I am using. So I am planning to maximise gains for another 3 week with current cycle trying to stay above 90kg and then go into cruising mode for 2-3 week with SUS only and some peptides.*

Only side fx sofar are due to some lumps which formed in my nipples...was on adex 0.5 eod and I introduced some nolva at 40mg ED which seem to have stopped the problem to fo further. I am waiting for some letro this week so I will be replacing adex and Nolva then.

I really hate the nolva because at 40mg I feel it starts affecting my gains - letro should arrive this the end of this week hopefully - the problem is stable if not better. Wasn't sure also if to keep just nolva without adex.

What's your opinion?


----------



## NickSMITH (Apr 18, 2016)

Hi Kafka 82 .Today is my first day here. how is your progress? Are you still practicing? your body has changed?


----------



## vernall (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello
Good plan, I will be following you


----------

